# Skywalker 2.0 Field Testers



## mtowncomrkt

Hello All,
I am a product manager for Marshalltown Company and I've been a long time lurker of this forum. I've always appreciated the honest comments the posters make and the constuctive criticism they leave for others to use. Today I've posted myself in hopes of gathering some direct feedback on an improved version of Marshalltown's Skywalker 2.0 stilts. 
We are looking for field testers to test potential Skywalker 2.0 stilt changes and give us direct feedback. If you are interested in participating we will be letting you keep the stilts we send you! 
Interested parties can contact me at [email protected] .
Please include a daytime contact number.
I look forward to hearing you,
Mark


----------



## Tim0282

Best stilts on the market. Less leg fatigue. Quality built. Need I say more?


----------



## fr8train

I am interested, I have sent a message.


----------



## ryanh

Ya i borrowed a set last month to try, didn't want to take them off :thumbsup:


----------



## roominaday

Very Interested, I sent a message as well!


----------



## mtowncomrkt

Thanks to everyone who contacted me! I have recieved your emails and will be calling and/or emailing you this week!​


----------



## Mudslinger

....


----------



## armstrong303

I sent you a message, i'll give them a try.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

I have wanted to try them for a cpl years, but have never actually seen any, they are so differant that I have been reluctant to spend the money on them. I currently use the S2 mags, cause they are the most comfortable stilits around. If the skywalkers are better, I would love to try them.


----------



## Stormy_Ny

Now boy's ....Tell Mark who the # 1 Sky Walker fan boy is :whistling2:


----------



## fr8train

Has anyone heard anything from the OP?


----------



## Tim0282

Think he was just teasing us...


----------



## fr8train

THAT [email protected]@RD!!!, LOL, I think we should organize a blanket party!!!


----------



## rhardman

I heard from one of our testers that they had many sets to send out. I sent Mark a note congratulating him on the program and asked to speak with him on another issue. I haven't heard back yet but they're a big company and sometimes it takes time to turn a large ship. If he can pull it off, he deserves some respect as he will undoubtedly receive grief from somewhere in his company for wanting to "give" equipment away. Few people understand the long term benefit...even in a very successful corporation.

My .02


----------



## Whitey97

Mine will be here March 8th. That's all I believe I can say. He's really busy getting it all set up though. It'll happen


----------



## mtowncomrkt

Thanks for all the interest everyone! I've reached my alloted number of field testers, but I'll still be keeping track of contacts in case we decide to send more pairs out. I'm excited to get the stilts out to everyone and get some constructive feedback.


----------



## pipercub17

looking forward to talking to you thanks


----------



## roominaday

mtowncomrkt said:


> Thanks for all the interest everyone! I've reached my alloted number of field testers, but I'll still be keeping track of contacts in case we decide to send more pairs out. I'm excited to get the stilts out to everyone and get some constructive feedback.



Thanks again Mark. Look forward to providing you feedback


----------



## drywallnflorida

got my new stilts today!!!!! can't wait to try them out :thumbup:


----------



## joepro0000

damn u beat me, Fed Ex still didn't stop by my house


----------



## drywall guy158

got them today !!!!!


----------



## Stormy_Ny

Tuesday for me ......


----------



## pipercub17

still havent got a email yet saying thay are on the way


----------



## eastex1963

Monday........


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

Maybe shipping to Canada just takes longer. Sounds like mine shipped Friday


----------



## rhardman

*???*



drywall guy158 said:


> got them today !!!!!


 
What are the straps like?


----------



## McDusty

i believe the testers will have signed a Non-Disclosure Agreement, they won't be able to talk about the product on here until the testing period is over or until the product is released to market.


----------



## mtowncomrkt

As of Friday anyone who has filled out the non disclosure agreement should have a pair in transit to them or should have already received them. I've sent a tracking number to your email account so that you can follow the shipment. Please shoot me an email if any problems arise.
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Whitey97

I got mine - Had an issue, resolved. Thank you


----------



## Whitey97

Once again, issue resolved. Thank you


----------



## Tim0282

You just like breaking things, don't you, ******? :yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

mtowncomrkt said:


> As of Friday anyone who has filled out the non disclosure agreement should have a pair in transit to them or should have already received them. I've sent a tracking number to your email account so that you can follow the shipment. Please shoot me an email if any problems arise.
> Thanks for all your help!


I have filled out and sent the disclouse agreement THREE times.......

Go ahead, brake down and send em !!!!


----------



## fenez

Got mine today as well


----------



## pipercub17

get mine thur :thumbup:
you gotta give cap sheetrock a go at them :thumbsup:


----------



## Whitey97

Tim0282 said:


> You just like breaking things, don't you, ******? :yes:


 

:whistling2:


----------



## mtowncomrkt

Capt Sheetrock,
We must have a fax issue. Hopefully I'ff be getting yours via snail mail this week. As soon as I have it in my hands we should be able to ship within a day. 

Just a reminder to all please keep any comments, positive or negative, regarding the field test units off the forum. If you have concerns please email me directly.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT

Arrived today at 2 pm est along with 500 stand ups to go look at. Beginning to feel alot like XMAS. Thank Mark!!


----------



## joepro0000

Thanks Mark, I recieved mine, and will be in touch soon!


----------



## roominaday

Mine are on route and will be here in Canada on Monday!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Thanks Mark, Glad we finally got together on the disclosure. I have sent my mailing address, again today, by phone message and e-mail,,,, for the third time also. i guess the third time is the charm,lol. I have your number in my wallet,, i will call you tomarrow (till I git ahold of ya). Its kinda gitting to be a mission, lol, I know, I told ya from the start, I AM tech-challanged

Seriously, thanks

Craig


----------



## MeatBallDryWall

Got Mine! I'm gona run across the yard jacked all the way up yelling Weeeee!!!!! :blink:


----------



## pipercub17

got mine today went for a stroll up the block on them


----------



## drywall guy158

good one pipercub17 & meatballdrywall ! I needed that ! :laughing:


----------



## Stormy_Ny

Deleted


----------



## roominaday

Stormy_Ny said:


> Careful tightening down the screws on the plate .... Adjusted my height then tightened down and crack ..... Seems to be a cast iron product .....
> 
> So far it seems to me that the footplate is too short and the toe strap is too far back onto the foot.
> 
> And for some reason the ankle strap is too short ...pain in the butt to slip your foot in.
> 
> I think I am liking the heel cup ..... would be a lot better with a longer ankle strap.


I thought we are NOT to post our comments on this forum!?


----------



## silverstilts

roominaday said:


> I thought we are NOT to post our comments on this forum!?


What good are field testers if the feedback isn't out there for all to see ? Are you afraid of hurting their feelings ? I played phone tag for a few days before contacting the guy in charge of this promotion I briefly explained I already had a pair and gave a couple of negative thoughts didn't think he took it to well because he made it brief and said since I was unhappy I would not like the new ones with the improvements. So much for customer satisfaction , instead of asking how to improve a product into something perhaps somewhat better didn't want to wast his time. Any good decent manufacture or someone trying to get a better product out there should be happy for some feedback even if he does not want to hear it, it shows their integrity to the consumer not their pocket books. Don't much matter I have more stilts than I know what to do with, some I just bought to try out and retired them. Good luck hope they work out for those who received them. I must admit I like the height adjustments and the binders but I don't think they are light enough and the foot pad didn't spend enough time on them to get use to them always felt like I was about to take off running. Good ol dura stilts I think are hard to beat for durability but could learn a lesson on the strapping system.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall

> What good are field testers if the feedback isn't out there for all to see ? Are you afraid of hurting their feelings ?


Not at all but everyone that got a pair signed a NDA, "Non Disclosure Agreement" so we're not to talk about the pro's & con's in this forum until their release.


----------



## Whitey97

silver, I agree 100%

Stormy, had the same thing happen


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT

roominaday said:


> I thought we are NOT to post our comments on this forum!?


You are right WE ARE NOT...If you have feedback good, bad or indifferent you need to bring it up to Mark's attention.


----------



## silverstilts

FOR THOSE ABOUT said:


> You are right WE ARE NOT...If you have feedback good, bad or indifferent you need to bring it up to Mark's attention.


Is he afraid that they have an inferior product ??? Why the hell did he make you sign an agreement to be silent ? I am sure if he didn't want any secrets out he should have not involved the Internet for all to see. There are more than one way to have your brainstorms tested. As far as I am concerned he should be happy with the attention maybe it will allow him to honestly make improvements. Sounds to me he doesn't like failing but by failing you actually succeed by your mistakes and correcting them. Either way I am sure he will get the kinks worked out.


----------



## Quality1st

*Hello"*

You were sent this product so they could improv them. You are to advise them where they can improve them. Its pretty simple. Find where they can be improved upon and tell mark , PERIOD. jEEEEZZZZZ


----------



## pipercub17

the guy puts down a set of rules and gives you a free set of stilts and i see that some of you cant follow the rules .:thumbdown: whats up with that !


----------



## Quality1st

*And By The By*

Silver , i don,t know how you become a super-moderator or whatever, but your ego is embarassingly obvious. Knock it Off, Love you Brother


----------



## silverstilts

Quality1st said:


> Silver , i don,t know how you become a super-moderator or whatever, but your ego is embarassingly obvious. Knock it Off, Love you Brother


Really now ? What has an ego have to do with common sense ? It's not about any ego which by the way, I think I have a moderate amount of , without it you wouldn't get to far in life now would you? Just speaking the truth so no need to get your feathers all ruffled up. Re-Read the posts again and let it sink in maybe you will know what point I am trying to get out. If in all honesty you were to purchase something wouldn't you like to be well informed or would you perhaps just waste your money on something only to find it is not what it is claimed to be. The point again I was making In case you missed it the first couple of posts on this subject is anyone in marketing and manufacturing should not be afraid of listening to criticisms good or bad and should not be afraid of it being public. It being public shows the integrity of a business and how far it will go as to keeping customer loyalty and keeping them satisfied and happy. Most times when things are tried to be kept confidential at least in this situation there is the possibility that they are trying to hide something. Personally I don't really know why I need to clarify such a simple point . I really haven't sat down and looked at who received the stilts and really what experience they have to honestly give informed feedback. I am sure some are still new at taping and getting a free handout would more than likely give good reviews perhaps to a more well seasoned taper. 
Don't matter none like I said before and will say it again if they have a few kinks in their design I am sure they will get them worked out.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

silverstilts said:


> Really now ? What has an ego have to do with common sense ? It's not about any ego which by the way, I think I have a moderate amount of , without it you wouldn't get to far in life now would you? Just speaking the truth so no need to get your feathers all ruffled up. Re-Read the posts again and let it sink in maybe you will know what point I am trying to get out. If in all honesty you were to purchase something wouldn't you like to be well informed or would you perhaps just waste your money on something only to find it is not what it is claimed to be. The point again I was making In case you missed it the first couple of posts on this subject is anyone in marketing and manufacturing should not be afraid of listening to criticisms good or bad and should not be afraid of it being public. It being public shows the integrity of a business and how far it will go as to keeping customer loyalty and keeping them satisfied and happy. Most times when things are tried to be kept confidential at least in this situation there is the possibility that they are trying to hide something. Personally I don't really know why I need to clarify such a simple point . I really haven't sat down and looked at who received the stilts and really what experience they have to honestly give informed feedback. I am sure some are still new at taping and getting a free handout would more than likely give good reviews perhaps to a more well seasoned taper.
> Don't matter none like I said before and will say it again if they have a few kinks in their design I am sure they will get them worked out.


I'll try to answer that Silver. They talked to me on the phone, said they were re-designing them, and wanted to get some real feed-back about the designs BEFORE they re-worked em. ,,,So If the guys that they send em too are willing to try them, AND give them feed-back,, they would send em a set. They are NOT looking for folks, that will get a free set of NEW-DESIGN stilts, and then get all over the net and say all kinds of STUFF about an attempted re-design. Its kinda obvious to me, but maybe I'm living in a dream world. 

They could have had NON drywallers walk on em for a few minutes, but, ask yourself, is that a FAIR review????

I'm just saying, give em a break, they are ACTUALLY asking real drywallers to help em out.

Peace Bro


----------



## MeatBallDryWall

I was told it has to do with patents & releasing info on these forms would let things out to the competition, etc. Hey we're getting a free set of stilts can't we all just follow these simple rules guys? C'mon.


----------



## silverstilts

Fair enough that is the last two posts, I understand the patent thing but it would make more sense if one was to want to try something out in secrecy not wanting info leaked out to the competition to be somewhat a little more discreet how they go about it. I would think that they would have the patents worked out before releasing anything out to the general population . Capt is right about the idea of they could have just let anyone test them out and that is the point i tried to make regarding less experience in the field also . But like all designs it is always going to be a trial and error thing until it is made right.


----------



## Tim0282

And when the time comes and we have talked to them and they release us, we are free to express our feelings to the whole world. And they said they want us to because they know there will be more good than bad or they wouldn't have stuck their neck out like they have. Just might be a simple test to see which of the original testers can follow their simple rules to see about further testing... on bigger and better "things"... :thumbsup:


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

silverstilts said:


> What good are field testers if the feedback isn't out there for all to see ? Are you afraid of hurting their feelings ? I played phone tag for a few days before contacting the guy in charge of this promotion I briefly explained I already had a pair and gave a couple of negative thoughts didn't think he took it to well because he made it brief and said since I was unhappy I would not like the new ones with the improvements. So much for customer satisfaction , instead of asking how to improve a product into something perhaps somewhat better didn't want to wast his time. Any good decent manufacture or someone trying to get a better product out there should be happy for some feedback even if he does not want to hear it, it shows their integrity to the consumer not their pocket books. Don't much matter I have more stilts than I know what to do with, some I just bought to try out and retired them. Good luck hope they work out for those who received them. I must admit I like the height adjustments and the binders but I don't think they are light enough and the foot pad didn't spend enough time on them to get use to them always felt like I was about to take off running. Good ol dura stilts I think are hard to beat for durability but could learn a lesson on the strapping system.


Silver. . . Seriously? You have to ask this? I've respected a lot of what you posted, but this post is nuts. Marshalltown sends us FREE PROTOTYPE stilts to test out, that aren't available to the public, because they haven't decided if the PROTOTYPE changes are keepers, and all they ask is we keep our opinions private, since the PROTOTYPE stilts themselves are PRIVATE. 

Our opinions on these stilts don't matter to anyone who didn't get a PROTOTYPE pair because they aren't available for purchase by the public. My original 2.0 design stilts (still the ones Marshalltown is selling) are great stilts. Beyond any expectations I've had for stilts.

I know we're all just simple drywallwallers, but aren't we still supposed to be smart enough to abide by the agreements we sign? Do we become illiterate, or just plain dishonest the longer we use drywall tools?


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT

silverstilts said:


> I really haven't sat down and looked at who received the stilts and really what experience they have to honestly give informed feedback. I am sure some are still new at taping and getting a free handout would more than likely give good reviews perhaps to a more well seasoned taper.
> .


Are you for real?! I'm sure if Mark wanted your opinion he would have asked for it. I spent some time on the phone with him regarding my experience and various aspects of my other stilts and areas where I saw there could be room for improvement. 

It's embarrassing that there are people here who can't follow some simple guidelines...I feel for your clients.

Mark came here because he was looking for honest feed back from professionals. Speaking for myself and a few others whose posts I have read, he probably feels confident that he can get that here. 

So just relax there MR. Stilts...I'm sure in time everyone can be made privy to the changes. Your argument that he will only receive good feedback is weak at best. We have been asked not to speak publicly period. 

FYI I have been walking stilts for 30 + years...not since I was 6 or 8 but since I was 20...I use stilts for hanging, finishing, painting and grid ceilings. Thought you might be interested since it's nothing you could ever find in my profile.


----------



## Tim0282

Well put Mr. About. I'm in your corner on this one. I have been walking on stilts for a little over forty years. Started on them when I was a teenager. (Now that's a word you probably don't hear much.) I feel qualified to give a fair analysis about stilts. I have had the ones with no springs back in the day. Had a few sets that the shoes were bolted on. Have a set with the struts on both sides. I'm pretty sure I own or have owned every brand on the market. So would be nice to have a pair that puts less strain on the knees. When Marshalltown first made this style, I bought them. He chose me because I have the original make. And maybe because I know stilts. Everybody's stilts. Don't know if I can help much with design, but I can say I like this or I don't like this. But I am 5'10" and weigh 205. You might be 6' and weigh 225 or you might be 5'6" and weigh 165. So to make a stilt to match all of us is a little tough. So it is nice for them to ask us-- the guys that use them. So since they must respect my opinion, surely I can respect them. :thumbup:


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT

@ Tim0282

You old fart. 

I'm 6'2 and weigh 225. I also have a size 14 foot. Let me know if you need any more vitals there Silverstilts


----------



## Tim0282

Not many of us old farts in this business. Kind of a young man's job. But I wouldn't do anything else. In the blood or lungs...


----------



## silverstilts

OK guys fair enough . don't care much to argue on some post that perhaps is going nowhere except some heated discussion. You all have made valid points and I can see both sides. I can respect honest opinions and perhaps validated points that you have pointed out on behalf of Mark so there you go. Again we all have different opinions that is what this forum is all about right ? Don't make any of us right or wrong we just all look at things differently. It would make for a boring forum if we all agreed on everything now wouldn't it.


----------



## Tim0282

It sure would! It is good of you to speak! Glad you do. No personal attack from here.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT

I'm not here because I get a whole lot of head nods and yes sirs...I'm here for the professionalism and blatant honesty I have come to expect. This thread should not turn into a whole lot of nonsense before we even get the chance to express our opionions which we will as soon as the testing period is over. Glad you have come to understand Mr. Stilts...I guess thats why you are a Super Moderator ! That being said asking a bunch of drywallers to keep their mouths shut is a stretch...you know many quiet, unopionated drywallers?!


----------



## silverstilts

FOR THOSE ABOUT said:


> @ Tim0282
> 
> You old fart.
> 
> I'm 6'2 and weigh 225. I also have a size 14 foot. Let me know if you need any more vitals there Silverstilts


That is a good one at 51 I may be considered an old fart but at only at 2/3rds your weight and nearly not as tall just a few inches shorter in fact I can move around with ease and agility unlike most which at the end of the day does make a difference. I think it is a young mans game at most only a fraction of the time , but time spent in the trade has many advantages that had the younger ones have to painstakingly have to go through, at this point in my life I would rather have the experience than the age. I am very comfortable with myself and where I want to be. Time is really of no importance because sooner or later all will be in the same boat time waits for no one. Can we all say that we are where we want to be when we no longer have the ability to go out and physically work ? Some can and some will never be able to.


----------



## Tim0282

ME!! (answering About)


----------



## Tim0282

Good preaching, Silver!


----------



## silverstilts

FOR THOSE ABOUT said:


> I'm not here because I get a whole lot of head nods and yes sirs...I'm here for the professionalism and blatant honesty I have come to expect. This thread should not turn into a whole lot of nonsense before we even get the chance to express our opionions which we will as soon as the testing period is over. Glad you have come to understand Mr. Stilts...I guess thats why you are a Super Moderator ! That being said asking a bunch of drywallers to keep their mouths shut is a stretch...you know many quiet, unopionated drywallers?!


 Very true well said. Most of us like to try to be hot heads but sometimes the bark is bigger than the bite. No more heated arguments from me on this subjuct .


----------



## silverstilts

Tim0282 said:


> Good preaching, Silver!


 I just like to tell it like I see it, 20 years ago I would have been complaining about the old farts and wondering why are they still out there working, now I know.


----------



## silverstilts

With all the talk on stilts why don't one of yous out there start a new thread on the worst stilts you have owned or have used ? I think it would be a good topic and perhaps some good stories .


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT

silverstilts said:


> I just like to tell it like I see it, 20 years ago I would have been complaining about the old farts and wondering why are they still out there working, now I know.


I'm 50...I learned from guys 30 years ago who had between 10-20 years on me. I can't remember ever thinking WTF are these old farts doing. I always had to much respect and I still do. They kept me around because I was a young strong kid. They made me all I am today! Big difference between that generation and todays.


----------



## rhardman

This thread has been a wild ride!!!

Just a note, I'm sure Marshall Town is really depending on the feedback. Everyone, be sure to reply in detail as your input is very important.

We sent out probably 30 paddles and maybe 8 people took the time to return my emails. 

Talking to other manufacturers, feedback is what's most valued and least provided.

Just .02


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT

silverstilts said:


> With all the talk on stilts why don't one of yous out there start a new thread on the worst stilts you have owned or have used ? I think it would be a good topic and perhaps some good stories .






 
an 11 yo and 8 yo...pretty funny, but I have seen alot worse


----------



## Tim0282

Where'd you get that video of me when I was a kid??


----------



## rhardman

*Will any information be provided?*

I've been following the thread to learn more about the stilts. It's been dormant for a few days so I looked up the patent. It's a great design and extremely clever. _Much respect going out to Marshalltown._

Would sure like to hear something about it. If not reviews, how 'bout the story of how it came to be, or what inspired that shock absorbing foot design? Maybe, what was learned by the evaluations to make them even better than before?


----------



## mtowncomrkt

rhardman said:


> I've been following the thread to learn more about the stilts. It's been dormant for a few days so I looked up the patent. It's a great design and extremely clever. _Much respect going out to Marshalltown._
> 
> Would sure like to hear something about it. If not reviews, how 'bout the story of how it came to be, or what inspired that shock absorbing foot design? Maybe, what was learned by the evaluations to make them even better than before?


I don't know all of the exact details concerning the original design but I can tell you this. Our goal was to create a new and innovative stilt. By utilizing our own product development engineers and experts in prosthetics we developed this internationally patented design.


----------



## Mudstar

rhardman said:


> I've been following the thread to learn more about the stilts. It's been dormant for a few days so I looked up the patent. It's a great design and extremely clever. _Much respect going out to Marshalltown._
> 
> Would sure like to hear something about it. If not reviews, how 'bout the story of how it came to be, or what inspired that shock absorbing foot design? Maybe, what was learned by the evaluations to make them even better than before?



links(url) would support your comments


----------



## rhardman

*I thought it was obvious.*



Mudstar said:


> links(url) would support your comments


I was referring to this thread. :thumbup1:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/skywalker-2-0-field-testers-1004/index4/


----------



## Mudstar

rhardman said:


> I looked up the patent. It's a great design and extremely clever.



Sorry was not specific enough in quoting your statement. 
Looked up where?


----------



## rhardman

*Didn't mean to open a can of worms...*



Mudstar said:


> Sorry was not specific enough in quoting your statement.
> Looked up where?


With respect...

In looking at the posts they have made, I can see that MarshallTown is very protective with information wanting to keep it close to their chest. I don't feel comfortable saying exactly where the patent can be found.

(There are ways to hide patent information so competitors have a hard time finding it. Most lawyers don't care about that, almost bragging about the application making it very easy to find. A patent should be filed, declared and then kept as secret as possible in case it's ever needed in court.)


----------



## grid ninja

have already had two cracked brackets. at the side were the pole adjustment is ,and miss my tip toes.:donatello:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Not gonna say much about em, but after weraing dura-stilts for 30 years,,,, these rock


----------



## mtowncomrkt

*Thank You!*

To everyone that has gotten me feedback on the field test units I have nothing but sincere appreciation. I've received some great feedback, and everyone I've heard from has been great about taking the time to follow up with me. 
To anyone that I haven't heard from yet, I am going to be following back up with you tomorrow. If you'd like to send me an email at [email protected] you are more than welcome to. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## roominaday

Hi Mark,

I got your message this week and have had to pull a few 12's this week to get caught up. I will send you my review via email this weekend.


----------



## fenez

Hey mark. I got the message you left yesterday, I will get back to you tomorrow.


----------



## tricounty dwall

I am very interested.. my stilts kill my legs


----------



## Tim0282

Do you have them adjusted properly? They shouldn't hurt to wear them. No matter the brand.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Tim0282 said:


> Do you have them adjusted properly? They shouldn't hurt to wear them. No matter the brand.


You must be young,,, wait till ya past 50, then you will begin to see,,,,LOL


----------



## Tim0282

I am 53 and been walking on stilts since I was twelve. I know what you mean. They are not the most comfortable way to walk around. But I didn't grow up, just out. Need to be seven feet tall to go without stilts.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Tim0282 said:


> I am 53 and been walking on stilts since I was twelve. I know what you mean. They are not the most comfortable way to walk around. But I didn't grow up, just out. Need to be seven feet tall to go without stilts.


Me too, but before i wore stilts, i wore braces,,, Ya, like Forest Gump did. Dura stilts won't adjust out enough for me, I have to take a conduit bender and bend a dog-leg in em, just to keep my legs straight. Ain't no reason they could not have improved em a bit in 30+ years, ya know????

Marshlltown, fixed that problem


----------



## Tim0282

Agree. They could, they just don't feel the need to. Now with Marshalltown doing such a good job with their's, the rest of the makers will be backed into a corner and maybe come out with something better. They are going to have a tough go at it, though. Too little too late. SkyWalkers just might take over the market share! :yes:


----------



## taper71

Well I just bought a pair of the 2.0 and like them so far except they make me feel like I m about to fall backwards except when walking. problem is need to work on them not just walk. Anyways I hope whatever improvements they do make on them I hope we can buy the parts to upgrade the originals.


----------



## DSJOHN

Taper,I dont own a pair ,but 31 years on stilts tells me to check the shoe adjustment, where you attach your foot, on dura stilt you move the heel piece and it changes that pushing back feeling[I hate that] just a thought. DSJOHN


----------



## Tim0282

Adjust the large spring down at the floor. Loosen a touch to bring you forward. Too much and you'll feel like you are falling forward. Couple turns go a long way.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Tim0282 said:


> Adjust the large spring down at the floor. Loosen a touch to bring you forward. Too much and you'll feel like you are falling forward. Couple turns go a long way.


Ain't that the truth, first time I adjusted em, I stepped off and couldn't stop,,LOL,, I ended up at the other side of the garage. 

Your right, JUST a litte adjustment makes a big differance :thumbsup:


----------



## drywall guy158

same thing happened to me on my old pair, talk about a funny feeling,feels like your walking down a mountain and can't stop and when you do get stopped all you can do is stand there and laugh.:laughing:


----------



## taper71

Okay well on my pair there is no way that by adjusting the spring that it brings it forward. It only makes it easier to start walking forward . It has no bearing on standing still and working. I tried loosening and tightening and still have that fall backwards feeling while standing still. I think the piston itself ( don't know what the proper name is ) needs to be shortened , but there is no way to do that by way of adjustments that I can do myself . I think I will be sending these back  . They are very nice to walk in , but I need to work with them and not worry about the falling backwards feeling.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

taper71 said:


> Okay well on my pair there is no way that by adjusting the spring that it brings it forward. It only makes it easier to start walking forward . It has no bearing on standing still and working. I tried loosening and tightening and still have that fall backwards feeling while standing still. I think the piston itself ( don't know what the proper name is ) needs to be shortened , but there is no way to do that by way of adjustments that I can do myself . I think I will be sending these back  . They are very nice to walk in , but I need to work with them and not worry about the falling backwards feeling.


I taught my son-in-law drywall, cause ya know he quit school. I told him "welcome to poverty" we leave at 7 in the morning. I put him on durastilts, a new pair too. He has been walking on em for 4 years now. I put him on the new "walkers" two days ago, he walked around the room twice, then went down the stairs and back up again,,, he said "Dayum, I like these"

Sometimes, we get old and stuck in our ways,, I do anyway.

You made your own point, YOU need to quit compareing them to something else, and just get on with em. :thumbsup:


----------



## pipercub17

well put capt :thumbsup:
the falling back feeling is normal you just gotta learn how to walk on then 
i love mine


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

pipercub17 said:


> well put capt :thumbsup:
> the falling back feeling is normal you just gotta learn how to walk on then
> i love mine


Wore em today and thought about this,,, cause i had the same feeling too. I figure it comes to this. Dura-stilts have two legs, and being a lazy type guy, I let "that" help hold me in place, rather than standing up on my own. Thinking this, i did much better with the "fall-back" issue. It ain't the stilts, its the old habits that come from years on one certain brand.


----------



## Stormy_Ny




----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Stormy_Ny said:


>


Cool pic Stormy,,Is your job site really that clean,,, or is this a bogus pic,,lol.

How do you like em??


----------



## Stormy_Ny

That is my old set I have had for about 4 years now......They are hard to give up. Lets just say the New ones have not won me over yet.

To the others having problems ... The spring adjustment is everything .... I am 235 and I make it very very stiff. If you notice I also wear them backwards with the support bar inside ..... I just can't wear them the other way.

End of the job Capt. .....everything is nice and neat..... 90% of that job was finished and painted in the dark.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Stormy_Ny said:


> That is my old set I have had for about 4 years now......They are hard to give up. Lets just say the New ones have not won me over yet.
> 
> To the others having problems ... The spring adjustment is everything .... I am 235 and I make it very very stiff. If you notice I also wear them backwards with the support bar inside ..... I just can't wear them the other way.
> 
> End of the job Capt. .....everything is nice and neat..... 90% of that job was finished and painted in the dark.


I been thinking about this all day,,,, I can't figure out if your pulling our leg or not. BUT you have got me thinking I'm gonna try that,, heck, I like to try everything at least once.

And I understand about being in the dark, I like to tell folks, "my work ALWAYS looks better in the dark !!"


----------



## Tim0282

Hey Capt, You can keep us posted from the hospital with your broken leg. :thumbsup: 
Seriously, I would like to hear how they walk. Be careful, you'll have to walk a little bow legged so they don't bump each other. The first set I bought with the struts on both sides, were a little getting used to because i would trip when the bmped each other. Lets us know.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Tim0282 said:


> Hey Capt, You can keep us posted from the hospital with your broken leg. :thumbsup:
> Seriously, I would like to hear how they walk. Be careful, you'll have to walk a little bow legged so they don't bump each other. The first set I bought with the struts on both sides, were a little getting used to because i would trip when the bmped each other. Lets us know.


Will do,,, i have the S2 mags, that have the leg piece on outside and inside, so I think I have that prob pretty well took care of.


----------



## Stormy_Ny

Seriously that is the way I wear them.... It is not the buckles hitting together but the tag ends of the straps catch ...... I can run with them wearing them that way.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Stormy_Ny said:


> Seriously that is the way I wear them.... It is not the buckles hitting together but the tag ends of the straps catch ...... I can run with them wearing them that way.


I hear ya, and I am seriously gonna try em just like that. I always try a new idea,, some are good and some ain't, we never know till we try. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastex1963

There's a recall? hmmmm. Anyone else get an email?:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

eastex1963 said:


> There's a recall? hmmmm. Anyone else get an email?:whistling2:


Yeah, me too,,,, but then again, after being married three times, I'm kinda used to someone giving you something and then asking for it back !!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

it's probably important to remember these were prototypes. If there's an issue and MT needs them back, it all likely falls in the category of them making sure any changes they make to the ones they're going to sell to the public are problem free. 

that's my 2 cents worth, likely pushing the bounds of the prototype secrecy agreement though.


----------



## Tim0282

My thinking, too, Saul. They are just doing it right. Making sure of top quality.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Tim0282 said:


> My thinking, too, Saul. They are just doing it right. Making sure of top quality.


 I agree, and I'm gonna send em back,, but ya know, they coulda give us a HINT as to why !!!

I feel so USED !!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

The kid that works with me bought a pair of these sky walkers about 5 months ago,would this call back affect his stilts ???,he keeps complaining about a real small pin down by the heel that keeps working it self loose,he liked them at 1st ,now he's starting to complain his knees get sore while on them


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

2buckcanuck said:


> The kid that works with me bought a pair of these sky walkers about 5 months ago,would this call back affect his stilts ???,he keeps complaining about a real small pin down by the heel that keeps working it self loose,he liked them at 1st ,now he's starting to complain his knees get sore while on them


i doubt it. these were Prototypes. I bought a pair of Skywalker 2's a few weeks ago, and they're still the "original" 2.0 design. Same as on the MT website. The ones MT sells are nice stilts. I'd hoped to hold off buying my new 40" pair until the new style comes on sale, but impatience got the better of me


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I agree, and I'm gonna send em back,, but ya know, they coulda give us a HINT as to why !!!
> 
> I feel so USED !!!!!!


well, it's likely better this way than the Microsoft approach. Our friends and Microsoft rush out lousy buggy software, fix it slowly over two years, then as soon as they run out of bugs to fix, they sell everyone a new crappy version. At least Marshalltown is trying hard to get it right Before they sell us a new design


----------



## drywallnflorida

All I'm going to say is they are doin whats right. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

drywallnflorida said:


> All I'm going to say is they are doin whats right. :thumbup:


 Aw come on guys, I agree, but we got to bust their chops abit, ya know,,,, code of the WEST and all.


----------



## Whitey97

Call up Mark and he'll explain it all to you. That's what I did.


----------



## mtowncomrkt

If any of the field testers want to talk to me personally about it please feel free to call me at your convienence. (800) 987-6935 ext 228. I'll be happy to answer your questions and concerns. 

If a field tester is reading this and hasn't gotten in contact with me or replied to the email yet, please do so as soon as possible.


----------



## JustMe

Question for Mark: Are the ones I bought about 1 1/2 months ago going to be okay enough? Did the bugs get worked out of them well enough? I haven't worn them yet. No need to. They're still sitting in their box, just in case a job requires them.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

JustMe said:


> Question for Mark: Are the ones I bought about 1 1/2 months ago going to be okay enough? Did the bugs get worked out of them well enough? I haven't worn them yet. No need to. They're still sitting in their box, just in case a job requires them.


I've got two pairs of the skywalker 2's that are still on the market. They're great. The second pair I just bought a few weeks ago. The original design (still the only one for sale) takes all kinds of abuse.


----------



## JustMe

Thanks, Saul. I kind of speed read ******'s comment, and the _"Mark told me we have two choices, take an old 2.0 pair, or wait it out for a new and improved set" _part didn't fully register.


----------



## mtowncomrkt

This is a recall on just the prototype stilts that were sent out to field testers. All Skywalker 2.0 stilts being sold on the market today are completely unaffected.

Thanks Saul


----------



## pipercub17

so i sent mine back 
had to pay $20 cod for the new pair when thay came thats fine .
but now i get a bill for $21 from them whats up with that ?


----------



## mtowncomrkt

pipercub17 said:


> so i sent mine back
> had to pay $20 cod for the new pair when thay came thats fine .
> but now i get a bill for $21 from them whats up with that ?


You've got a PM Piper.


----------



## rhardman

Yea, that public opinion can be a double edged sword...


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Well, I had a death in the family while all this was going on,,,, They sent me the new pair while I was gone,,,NO COD, heck they were just sitting on the porch when I got back. I still have the proto's here, and they said just send em back when you get around to it. 

You can think what ya want, but as for me,,, MarshellTown ( I know I can't spell) has gone WAY out of their way to accomadate me and heck, they gave me a pair of stilts, paid all the shipping and everything else,,,,,

So, what the heck do you want,,,,,, Ya know, they ain't into ****, so thats out.


----------



## drywall guy158

has anyone heard anything about these lately ?? sent my proto. types back and haven't heard a thing.


----------

